# Kumamoto, Japan community established?



## lulu belle (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi! Anyone living in or around Kumamoto city in Japan? My boyfriend and I will be there for at least 3 months starting in November and are looking to meet people. Let me know!

-L.E.


----------

